# Laptop integrated webcam stopped working

## Princess Nell

I suspect it happened when upgrading to kernel 2.6.25, and never noticed as the camera light flashes

twice during boot, as always, when loading udev and starting hald.

lsusb:

```

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. 

```

Kernel: 2.6.25-r7

```

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

```

linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre223

dmesg:

```

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop Integrated Webcam (05a9:2640)

uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26).

input: Laptop Integrated Webcam as /class/input/input6

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

```

----------

## el-chaote

Hey, can you show me a lsmod after reboot? The modules might not be loaded in the correct order  :Confused: 

----------

## Princess Nell

This is extremely weird. I was booting into 2.6.26-r1 with the integrated uvc driver, which exhibits the

same problem btw., when I saw your post and booted back into 2.6.25-r7. And the damn camera works :-/

I swear I've gone through numerous reboots before and it didn't.

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ufs                    78404  0 

rfcomm                 33488  1 

l2cap                  20288  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              50340  4 rfcomm,l2cap

snd_seq                46960  0 

snd_seq_device          6476  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            36896  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14080  1 snd_pcm_oss

sha256_generic         11904  0 

nvidia               7094788  41 

snd_hda_intel          94600  1 

iwl3945                82868  0 

snd_pcm                66244  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

ohci1394               28720  0 

uvcvideo               49544  0 

snd_timer              19144  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

mac80211              122572  1 iwl3945

ieee1394               76468  1 ohci1394

sdhci                  14796  0 

i2c_i801                8912  0 

snd                    43940  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

mmc_core               40924  1 sdhci

soundcore               6048  1 snd

usbhid                 25984  0 

snd_page_alloc          7688  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

joydev                  9216  0 

evdev                   9024  6 

```

dmesg still gives me:

```

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop Integrated Webcam (05a9:2640)

uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 196).

input: Laptop Integrated Webcam as /class/input/input6low) -> IRQ 19

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideonput6

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)ce driver uvcvideo

```

Comparing the output of "mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:mjpeg:fps=30" between the

working and non-working case, I see 4 less of

```

 v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

```

and also that mplayer uses

```

Opening video decoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

```

instead of

```

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffmjpeg] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MJPEG decoder)

```

I'm completely baffled.

I have noticed before that the webcam failed to be recognised when I boot with the wireless interface

enabled at boot (the same switch enables bluetooth, which like the webcam connects internally to a USB

bus), but that's not the case here.

----------

## el-chaote

Hey, have you already had a look at the gentoo wiki?

I tried to set up my webcam yesterday evening and installed the gspcav1 package. I loaded the module and plugged my cam in, but, it didn't work properly, although it was recognized and shown by dmesg  :Confused:  All needed modules were loaded and I had no clue... I tried different things and, just for fun, I loaded video1394 (OHCI-1394 Video support) and all of a sudden it worked!

```
Device Drivers  --->

  IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support   --->

    <*>   OHCI-1394 Video support
```

I was just happy and didn't spend more thoughts on it  :Very Happy:  However, I've just realized how strange this actually is  :Confused:  Isn't OHCI-1394 Video support for FireWire and not for USB? It just might be a coincidence and something else might have solved my problem...  :Very Happy:  I'll have a closer look at this as soon as I'm back home  :Smile: 

----------

## Princess Nell

With all the reboots, back and fore, different kernels, x86 and x86_64, I would rather like to think that my

problem is in hardware. 2.6.25 does have some interesting moments, though. Like, sometimes it boots,

sometimes it doesn't. If I was extremely keen to figure this out I would go back to 2.6.24 and see how the

webcam fares (while 2.6.24 isn't exactly the best kernel to try with iwl3945. Sigh. There's always a catch.)

----------

